# Recommended Manufaturers for Low - Volume Wood Boxes



## Albert_D (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I would appreciate any advice and recommendation on wood box manufacturers I might consider.

At a high level, I am starting a business and have a need for hardwood boxes in various woods. It is likely that I'll start off with ash, cherrywood or poplar. But at times I'll need some exotic wood boxes manufactured too (Bubinga, Zebrawood, etc.). Production runs will be for a single type of wood product.

I expect that my manufacturing runs will start in the 50-100 unit range. Hopefully the volume will grow from there.

The finished boxes can be unvarnished and do not require a hinge or special fittings. The boxes must be seamless though, with no observable joints. There is nothing special about the top of the box. When laid squarely on the box compartment, the top simply must match up on all sides and edges.

If anyone knows of manufacturers (in the US) I might consider, I would greatly appreciate your advice. I've done a number of web searches, but I'm sure this community knows far more than I about the industry.

Thank you in advance for your time and help.

Best wishes,

Al


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

What sizes? I make hundreds of boxes a year but they are small and mostly made of cedar.(8 1/2"x5 1/2"x2")


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

I bid on contract production work. If you like send me the details and I'll see what I can do for you.

Thanks


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

I run a professional woodshop doing small production runs of products for small businesses. You can find us on Makersrow.com under Clean Air Woodworks to check us out and see some reviews.

These boxes sound like a great project and we can certainly handle them for you. Turnaround times are generally 2-4 weeks, but rush orders are possible after the initial order.

Some pictures of our recent orders are below.

Give us a call to discuss your project. 845-384-2994

Matt Rogers
Clean Air Woodworks


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello Albert. I'm sending you a PM regarding your opportunity.


----------



## Albert_D (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I've responded to all of the messages I received.

To answer Jim's question, there are three box sizes that i will need. Below are three approximate sizes I am planning around:

1. 2.5" x 12"

2. 3" x 16"

3. 6" x 16"

The first products are likely to be made from ash, walnut or cherrywood.

I'm not certain yet about the thickness of the wood but in all likelihood it will be between 1/8" - 1/4".

Thanks again for your replies!

Al


----------

